# L'offerta di Commisso a Li, che vorrebbe un'asta.



## admin (27 Giugno 2018)

Il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 28 giugno 2018, riporta i dettagli dell'offerta ("Mi interessa il Milan ma solo alle mie condizioni" ha detto Commisso NDR) dell'imprenditore italo americano a Yongong Li per il Milan:

Nessun corrispettivo al cinese ma:

- Li terrebbe il 30% del Milan

- Commisso si occuperebbe di estinguere il debito con Elliott

- Iniezione di 100 milioni nel Milan, sempre da parte di Commisso

- Commisso terrebbe il management attuale

Li invece punta all'asta ed al rientro dei Ricketts nella trattativa. Commisso ha una certa fretta considerato che il 9 luglio il Milan potrebbe finire ad Elliott.

*150 milioni per calciomercato e gestione del club

Progetto nuovo stadio

Investimenti nel settore giovanile

Però sembra (come già riportato ampiamente anche ieri) che Li abbia trovato i 32 mln da restituire a Elliott. Ciò permetterà al cinese di avere più tempo per andare a caccia dell'offerta migliore.*

-----------

News precedenti


News dall'inviato di Sky in Usa: Commisso dice che la trattativa può essere chiusa nei prossimi giorni. Commisso avrebbe voluto che Li fosse a NY per guardarlo negli occhi e trattare. Commisso è vecchia maniera. 

La sensazione è che questa trattativa possa andare avanti ad oltranza fino al 6 luglio. La speranza è che Li non abbia i 32 milioni da versare ad Elliott e che abbia bisogno di chiudere la trattativa con Commisso. L'imprenditore italo americano è fiducioso.

Secondo Di Stefano, invece, ci sono pochissimo possibilità che Li decida di vendere il Milan subito. Preferirebbe cederlo ad ottobre.

Le parole di Commisso QUI -) Commisso:"Continuo a trattare il Milan. Ma alle mie condizioni".

Collaboratore di Commisso ad America Oggi:"Non capiamo perchè Li non voglia chiudere questa trattativa. Se non verserà i 32 mln ad Elliott potrebbe perdere l'investimento. Il Milan ha bisogno di un azionista serio e competente per il futuro e per la Uefa".


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 28 giugno 2018, riporta i dettagli dell'offerta ("Mi interessa il Milan ma solo alle mie condizioni" ha detto Commisso NDR) dell'imprenditore italo americano a Yongong Li per il Milan:
> 
> Nessun corrispettivo al cinese ma:
> 
> ...



La vera vendita Dell Ac Milan è appena iniziata. Quella al cinese è stato il teatrino per far rientrare 750 milioni da paradisi fiscali per far fronte a vivendi. 

Ora la base d asta è sempre quella 1 miliardo di euro... La cifra voluta da Berlusconi...


----------



## Pampu7 (27 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## Pit96 (27 Giugno 2018)

Eh... anche noi vorremmo una bella asta per Kalinic, ma il.mondo non gira sempre come si vuole...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Giugno 2018)

Ma facendo i conti... Di quanti milioni stiamo parlando? Quanto mette sulla bilancia Commisso??


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 28 giugno 2018, riporta i dettagli dell'offerta ("Mi interessa il Milan ma solo alle mie condizioni" ha detto Commisso NDR) dell'imprenditore italo americano a Yongong Li per il Milan:
> 
> Nessun corrispettivo al cinese ma:
> 
> ...



questa storia comincia a puzzarmi di brutto.


----------



## luis4 (27 Giugno 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> La vera vendita Dell Ac Milan è appena iniziata. Quella al cinese è stato il teatrino per far rientrare *750 milioni * da paradisi fiscali per far fronte a vivendi.
> 
> Ora la base d asta è sempre quella 1 miliardo di euro... La cifra voluta da Berlusconi...



i 300 milioni li ha messi elliot non chi avrebbe fatto rientrare i capitali.



MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Ma facendo i conti... Di quanti milioni stiamo parlando? Quanto mette sulla bilancia Commisso??



pagherebbe solo elliot, circa 380 milioni e avrebbe il 70%


----------



## sballotello (28 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 28 giugno 2018, riporta i dettagli dell'offerta ("Mi interessa il Milan ma solo alle mie condizioni" ha detto Commisso NDR) dell'imprenditore italo americano a Yongong Li per il Milan:
> 
> Nessun corrispettivo al cinese ma:
> 
> ...


Forse non hanno capito che li verserà quei soldi. Giocare al ribasso non penso sia una buona strategia


----------



## admin (28 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> questa storia comincia a puzzarmi di brutto.



L'ennesimo teatrino.

Poi il fatto che voglia confermare tutti quelli che ci sono già, fa capire tutto.


----------



## Casnop (28 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 28 giugno 2018, riporta i dettagli dell'offerta ("Mi interessa il Milan ma solo alle mie condizioni" ha detto Commisso NDR) dell'imprenditore italo americano a Yongong Li per il Milan:
> 
> Nessun corrispettivo al cinese ma:
> 
> ...


Se vere quelle cifre, da Commisso vengono più chiacchiere che soldi. Questa condotta è da speculatore, non da imprenditore che vuole un club come il Milan. Non ci siamo proprio.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Giugno 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> i 300 milioni li ha messi elliot non chi avrebbe fatto rientrare i capitali.
> 
> 
> 
> pagherebbe solo elliot, circa 380 milioni e avrebbe il 70%



Ho lasciato fuori, come giustamente dici, i 300 di Elliot... Ma i 230 per il mercato (170 circa al netto delle vendite) più gli aumenti di capitale... Si arriva a 250 milioni tondi tondi...


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Giugno 2018)

Le cose sono due.. O il giornalista ha steccato l articolo oppure Commisso sta solo facendosi pubblicità.. Vuole acquistare l AC milan ripagando Elliot e lasciare Yong Hon li al 30 per cento? Apposto siamo


----------



## zamp2010 (28 Giugno 2018)

Han li e tornato da NY?
E finits o no?


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Giugno 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Se vere quelle cifre, da Commisso vengono più chiacchiere che soldi. Questa condotta è da speculatore, non da imprenditore che vuole un club come il Milan. Non ci siamo proprio.



mah...sinceramente faccio fatica a vedere un imprenditore che paghi il Milan più di 500 mln. Sarebbe un folle o speculatore, quello si.


----------



## TrueOgre (28 Giugno 2018)

Ad elliott sono 380 non 300, più 100 da iniettare nella società sono 480m per il 70% direi più che giusto.


----------



## luis4 (28 Giugno 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Ho lasciato fuori, come giustamente dici, i 300 di Elliot... Ma i 230 per il mercato (170 circa al netto delle vendite) più gli aumenti di capitale... Si arriva a 250 milioni tondi tondi...



si vabbe ma mica hai pagato 240 milioni cash  i giocatori vengono pagati a rate in diversi anni con gli incassi del milan e con gli aumenti di capitale. poi mi piacerebbe sapere che senso avrebbe che berlusconi mettesse ancora soldi nel milan a fondo perduto. li mettesse nella fininvest potrebbe avere un senso.


----------



## fra29 (28 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> questa storia comincia a puzzarmi di brutto.



Cosa temi corvo?


----------



## fra29 (28 Giugno 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> La vera vendita Dell Ac Milan è appena iniziata. Quella al cinese è stato il teatrino per far rientrare 750 milioni da paradisi fiscali per far fronte a vivendi.
> 
> Ora la base d asta è sempre quella 1 miliardo di euro... La cifra voluta da Berlusconi...



Mi pare semore più chiaro.. ma il dubbio è uno solo, da questa seconda cessione L(u)i come fa a guadagnarci concretamente?
Perché in questa teoria praticamente ora il Milan è venduto a zero (soldi suoi)..


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Giugno 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Cosa temi corvo?



che Commisso vorrebbe comprare ma sa anche lui che non può e che a questo punto tanto vale sfruttare un pò la cosa per farsi pubblicità. Nel frattempo fa la sponda a "Li" che poi continuerà a versare. Il problema è che ad ottobre non cambierà molto la situazione, vallo a trovare chi rifinanzia il debito della controllante. Bah.


----------



## sballotello (28 Giugno 2018)

ancora con queste ... su berlusconi?


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Giugno 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Mi pare semore più chiaro.. ma il dubbio è uno solo, da questa seconda cessione L(u)i come fa a guadagnarci concretamente?
> Perché in questa teoria praticamente ora il Milan è venduto a zero (soldi suoi)..



e per questo non accetta infatti. Ci devono guadagnare un pò tutti, lui, Li, Elliott. Mica semplice.


----------



## Casnop (28 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> mah...sinceramente faccio fatica a vedere un imprenditore che paghi il Milan più di 500 mln. Sarebbe un folle o speculatore, quello si.


Nel computo del prezzo, è corretto inserire l'accollo della posizione della Rossoneri Champion, che ha avuto causa proprio nel pagamento del prezzo. Il debito del club, riveniente da prestiti contratti per la gestione corrente ed il mercato, non è in linea capitale, è facilmente rifinanziabile, senza necessità di anticipata soluzione, ed è assorbito nel conto economico: non è appropriato aggiungere questo importo al prezzo delle quote, ma considerarlo quale elemento di incremento del valore del patrimonio. Lo stesso dicasi per gli aumenti di capitale, finanziamenti normalmente irripetibili, diluiti a fondo perduto nel capitale, ed assorbiti nel conto economico: anche essi non vanno distaccati dal patrimonio, ma valutati come elemento di incremento di esso. Una offerta, dunque, che, accanto al finanziamento di 180 milioni, oltre interessi, che il nuovo azionista si accolla per l'intero, prevedesse una quota per l'azionista uscente, è una composizione riuscita che quest'ultimo potrebbe valutare. Diversamente, il contegno è sicuramente speculativo sulle presunte difficoltà dell'azionista, che potrebbero essere peraltro neutralizzate dal rimborso del bond del club per 32 milioni di euro, che l'azionista sarebbe pronto, a quanto pare, a versare nei prossimi giorni. Su queste basi, sarebbe difficile intavolare negoziati proficui.


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 28 giugno 2018, riporta i dettagli dell'offerta ("Mi interessa il Milan ma solo alle mie condizioni" ha detto Commisso NDR) dell'imprenditore italo americano a Yongong Li per il Milan:
> 
> Nessun corrispettivo al cinese ma:
> 
> ...



Se davvero Commisso vuole solo risarcire elliot e non sganciare un ghello a Li, fa bene il cinese a rifiutare.
Ma credo che le cose stiano diversamente.


----------



## Konrad (28 Giugno 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Nel computo del prezzo, è corretto inserire l'accollo della posizione della Rossoneri Champion, che ha avuto causa proprio nel pagamento del prezzo. Il debito del club, riveniente da prestiti contratti per la gestione corrente ed il mercato, non è in linea capitale, è facilmente rifinanziabile, senza necessità di anticipata soluzione, ed è assorbito nel conto economico: non è appropriato aggiungere questo importo al prezzo delle quote, ma considerarlo quale elemento di incremento del valore del patrimonio. Lo stesso dicasi per gli aumenti di capitale, finanziamenti normalmente irripetibili, diluiti a fondo perduto nel capitale, ed assorbiti nel conto economico: anche essi non vanno distaccati dal patrimonio, ma valutati come elemento di incremento di esso. Una offerta, dunque, che, accanto al finanziamento di 180 milioni, oltre interessi, che il nuovo azionista si accolla per l'intero, prevedesse una quota per l'azionista uscente, è una composizione riuscita che quest'ultimo potrebbe valutare. Diversamente, il contegno è sicuramente speculativo sulle presunte difficoltà dell'azionista, che potrebbero essere peraltro neutralizzate dal rimborso del bond del club per 32 milioni di euro, che l'azionista sarebbe pronto, a quanto pare, a versare nei prossimi giorni. Su queste basi, sarebbe difficile intavolare negoziati proficui.



Esattamente. Di fatto l'offerta per il 70% delle quote del Milan equivale ai 380 milioni del "giogo Elliott" su Li e Milan. Che poi proiettato al 100% darebbe la famosa cifra di 530 milioni circa...valutazione Forbes su valore attuale del Milan.


----------



## __king george__ (28 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 28 giugno 2018, riporta i dettagli dell'offerta ("Mi interessa il Milan ma solo alle mie condizioni" ha detto Commisso NDR) dell'imprenditore italo americano a Yongong Li per il Milan:
> 
> Nessun corrispettivo al cinese ma:
> 
> ...


da più parti sento sempre più spesso che Commisso manterrebbe lo stesso management e pure gattuso...va bene tutto ma se cosi allora può anche stare a casa...apparte che probabilmente si va per le lunghe comuque spero siano paole di circostanza


----------



## Konrad (28 Giugno 2018)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Se davvero Commisso vuole solo risarcire elliot e non sganciare un ghello a Li, fa bene il cinese a rifiutare.
> Ma credo che le cose stiano diversamente.



Scusami ma se io estinguo un tuo debito a breve per te è come se i soldi te li avessi dati e come se tu nemmeno li avessi pagati per acquisire il Milan. Di fatto rimarresti comunque con un 30% del capitale che sarebbe anche piazzabile bene (o meglio) in seguito all'aumento del valore della società e alla sua eventuale quotazione in borsa nel far east


----------



## King of the North (28 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'ennesimo teatrino.
> 
> Poi il fatto che voglia confermare tutti quelli che ci sono già, fa capire tutto.



Queste non sono parole che abbiamo ufficialmente sentito uscire dalla bocca di Commisso ma solo speculazioni. Secondo come secondo molti altri, poi, non c’e Il tempo materiale per cambiare il management ma è ovvio che è una cosa che farebbe in seguito.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Giugno 2018)

Un giorno lo capiremo, piano piano: siamo abituati bene con l' avvento di Berlusconi anni e anni fa.

Ma non ci sarà mai un Berlusconi bis.

Chiunque venga, specialmente da fuori, lo farà solo per business e non per soddisfare i nostri sogni.

Non per nulla, in Italia, anche dopo la globalizzazione, non è mai arrivato nessuno che abbia voluto veramente spendere.

L' unico paese al mondo dove è acccaduto, è stata l' Inghilterra, ma per un motivo molto semplice: fiuto per gli affari. 

Infatti ora i club anglosassoni, sono diventati aziende REDDITIZIE e non buchi neri mangia soldi.

E' proprio il sistema paese/calcio che non funziona da noi.

Questo per dire, che chiunque ci acquisterà (se accadrà), lo farà solo a prezzo davvero vantaggioso e ad ogni modo non aspettatevi risultati diversi o spese diverse da quelle effettuate quest'anno, al massimo aspettativi un' altra dirigenza, ma non sognate più di questo.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Giugno 2018)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Esattamente. Di fatto l'offerta per il 70% delle quote del Milan equivale ai 380 milioni del "giogo Elliott" su Li e Milan. Che poi proiettato al 100% darebbe la famosa cifra di 530 milioni circa...valutazione Forbes su valore attuale del Milan.



La parte dampagare ad Elliot é solo quella di competenza di Li (180+30). La cifra relativa ai bond (123+12) non é necessario, ne penso lo sará, saldata, sará semplicemente rifinanziata (con bind, con prestiti...).

In sostanza l’offerta é 210 milioni, + eventaulmente i 32 di aumento di capitale , quindi 242 milioni per l’80% del Milan.
Li con i suoi 466 terrebbe il 20%...

É chiaro che poi il Milan ha debiti e necessitá di investimenti che sarebbero affrontati all’80% da Commisso.

Ma l’offerta la vedo moolto sbilanciata.

La dichiarazione dell’assistentendi Commisso sembra far trasparire che sono convinti di tenerlo per le parti basse per via del prossimo aumento di capitale da 32 milioni, ma Li nin mi sembra uno disposto a farsi stritolare i cabasisi.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (28 Giugno 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> che Commisso vorrebbe comprare ma sa anche lui che non può e che a questo punto tanto vale sfruttare un pò la cosa per farsi pubblicità. Nel frattempo fa la sponda a "Li" che poi continuerà a versare. Il problema è che ad ottobre non cambierà molto la situazione, vallo a trovare chi rifinanzia il debito della controllante. Bah.





fra29 ha scritto:


> Mi pare semore più chiaro.. ma il dubbio è uno solo, da questa seconda cessione L(u)i come fa a guadagnarci concretamente?
> Perché in questa teoria praticamente ora il Milan è venduto a zero (soldi suoi)..



Ci sono molte similitudini con il mercato effettuato con Mr bee.. E I famosi 150 milioni investiti per Jackson Martinez e gongdobia (poi bruciati per bacca and company). Anche questa volta la cifra si aggira sui 160 milioni (230 meno le cessioni}. Un tentativo di rivalutazione del club è stato comunque tentato. 
Berlusconi il famoso miliardo lo circa lo ha già incassato. Con i prestiti altrui.. È stata un operazione quasi a debito nella sua totalità. Elliot nella fetta più grossa e poi tutti i mini prestiti fatti da Yong Hong li per gli aumenti di capitale.

Un po' come se io mi faccio prestare 1000 euro da findomestic e dopo un anno esatto vado ad estinguere il prestito con 1100 euro che avevo sotto il materasso. A questo punto i 1100 euro sono puliti puliti e lavati.


----------



## admin (28 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 28 giugno 2018, riporta i dettagli dell'offerta ("Mi interessa il Milan ma solo alle mie condizioni" ha detto Commisso NDR) dell'imprenditore italo americano a Yongong Li per il Milan:
> 
> Nessun corrispettivo al cinese ma:
> 
> ...



*Oltre ai punti già elencati, la Gazzetta aggiunge i seguenti sul piano di Commisso per il Milan:

150 milioni per calciomercato e gestione del club

Progetto nuovo stadio

Investimenti nel settore giovanile

Però sembra (come già riportato ampiamente anche ieri) che Li abbia trovato i 32 mln da restituire a Elliott. Ciò permetterà al cinese di avere più tempo per andare a caccia dell'offerta migliore.*


----------



## fra29 (28 Giugno 2018)

[MENTION=2657]fra29[/MENTION] DEVI quotare le news. Non te lo ripetiamo più.


----------



## fra29 (28 Giugno 2018)

.


----------



## mil77 (28 Giugno 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Ho lasciato fuori, come giustamente dici, i 300 di Elliot... Ma i 230 per il mercato (170 circa al netto delle vendite) più gli aumenti di capitale... Si arriva a 250 milioni tondi tondi...



il mercato è stato fatto a debito con l'emissione dei bond di Elliot


----------



## mil77 (28 Giugno 2018)

TrueOgre ha scritto:


> Ad elliott sono 380 non 300, più 100 da iniettare nella società sono 480m per il 70% direi più che giusto.



ad Elliot vanno i 200 milioni prestati alla holding. il resto prestato al milan sarà rifinanziato e non rimborsato ad Elliot da chiunque sia il nuovo proprietario


----------



## admin (28 Giugno 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 28 giugno 2018, riporta i dettagli dell'offerta ("Mi interessa il Milan ma solo alle mie condizioni" ha detto Commisso NDR) dell'imprenditore italo americano a Yongong Li per il Milan:
> 
> Nessun corrispettivo al cinese ma:
> 
> ...



.


----------

